# My new babies!



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

here are a few photos of my new dditions to the family 

i may be biased- but IMO i have 2 very cute moggies!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks!  <- (proud mummy grin!) x


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

You do have 2 very cute moggies. Could we see some coloured pictures of your ginger boy please (I'm assuming he's a boy). He looks like my Beanie when he was younger


----------



## joanchiu (Dec 29, 2011)

So cute, wish do I have one alsoSinging:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i agree with you


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

wind1 said:


> You do have 2 very cute moggies. Could we see some coloured pictures of your ginger boy please (I'm assuming he's a boy). He looks like my Beanie when he was younger


here you are, seeing as you asked so nicely! lol i need to take some more as he's growing so fast - think he's going to be a bit of a lion!! he's 15 weeks now...crazy how the time goes!


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

i need to stop playing with my new camera colours and just set it to normal lo

i'll take some new ones this weekend  x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh they are indeed very cute :001_wub::001_wub: Your little ginger boy seems to have a permanent smile


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Oh they are indeed very cute :001_wub::001_wub: Your little ginger boy seems to have a permanent smile


lol, he does really, apart from when he is in 'ginger ninja' mode and stalking our feet in bed at night! tehn he has his game face on


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute! I love gingers  I have amoggie to  :laugh:


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

i've always had moggies. if i had the choice and money, i think i would go for a Bengal - they are so beautiful, and their markings are stunning! i'd be too scared to let a Bengal out of my sight incase they were catnapped though lol !!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

catlover0581 said:


> i've always had moggies. if i had the choice and money, i think i would go for a Bengal - they are so beautiful, and their markings are stunning! i'd be too scared to let a Bengal out of my sight incase they were catnapped though lol !!!


bengals are indoor cats  Sadly alot do get stolen if let outside  Or have problems as they are quite dominant cats, lovely to look at hard to own lol :laugh: wouldnt be without one!! :001_wub:


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

at the moment i think Freddy needs a dominant Bengal to bring him down a peg or 2 - Tilly's tinyness is making him act very superior hahaha. they are playing more now, still under my strict supervision, and she always wants to go back for more! she forgets she's so small i think!

it was really sweet earlier - after a good rough and tumble, Tilly tried to snuggle up to Freddy for a snooze, and he woke and started grooming her (awww!)

then they got each other in a head lock again....typical! :rolleyes5:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh tilly is gorgeous how old is she?


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Freddy is 15 weeks and Tilly is 6 weeks (i was duped but she's doing great - plucky little thing!)

just need her to grow a bit more before i relax fully...like having newborn babies!! lol


----------



## SnowKitty (Jan 20, 2012)

Adorable!  :thumbup:congrats,


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Snowkitty - i did ask if my work mates were going to get me an 'it's a girl' card, but they didn't lol

they think i have truly turned into a crazy cat lady lol but honestly, i don't care if i am!

Welcome to PF by the way!!! x


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

You're not biased at all! They are absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Grace_Lily said:


> You're not biased at all! They are absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


hahaha - well, we can't both be wrong can we?! thats a cutey pie in your profile pic too....


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww there so beautiful


----------

